
Ask HN: What numbers/metrics are most interesting to you for new startups? - alexpete
When you read startups&#x27; blog posts, launch announcements, monthly checkins, funding announcements, postmortems, etc., in which they share their numbers, which metrics do you find most interesting and useful?  Growth&#x2F;retention rate?  Website traffic?  Revenue&#x2F;profit charts?<p>Are there any metrics that don&#x27;t normally get included in the standard rundowns, but which would be especially interesting or insightful?  I&#x27;m thinking mainly of tech- and web-based startups, but this could apply to a broader category of companies than that.
======
brudgers
If you're interested in this sort of thing, Trevor Blackwell's _Startup Growth
Calculator_ might be interesting:
[http://growth.tlb.org/#](http://growth.tlb.org/#)

~~~
alexpete
That's cool, thanks! I was more asking in terms of case studies and
information-sharing. Trevor Blackwell's tool seems like it's more for the
idealist/planning stage.

